# IPv6 Issue w/ LAGG



## mlager (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4 server up and running. It's configured to bond two physical interfaces into a LAGG group via round-robin. It is working fine for IPv4. When I attempt to assign the lagg0 interface an IPv6 address, DAD detects duplication. This does not happen when I assign the same address to the physical interface instead of the lagg0 interface. I can't figure out what's going on, or if anyone else has experienced this. Here are the related lines from rc.conf and the output of *ifconfig -a*:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="hostname"
defaultrouter="yy.yyy.yy.yy"
ifconfig_bce0="up"
ifconfig_bce1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto roundrobin laggport bce0 laggport bce1 yy.yyy.yy.yy netmask 255.255.255.224"
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_ifconfig_lagg0="xxxx:xxx:x:xxxx::2 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="xxxx:xxx:x:xxxx::1"
```

*ifconfig -a*:

```
bce0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c01bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 78:2b:cb:11:98:d7
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,master,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
bce1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c01bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 78:2b:cb:11:98:d7
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c01bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 78:2b:cb:11:98:d7
        inet yy.yyy.yy.yy netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast yy.yyy.yy.yy
        inet6 xxxx:xxx:x:xxxx::2 prefixlen 64 [B][color="Red"]duplicated[/color][/B]
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        laggproto roundrobin
        laggport: bce1 flags=4<ACTIVE>
        laggport: bce0 flags=4<ACTIVE>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33152
```

Any advice would be appreciated, I haven't been able to find much on this at all. Thanks so much.


----------



## boospy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, *I* have the same problem. But see interface one and two have the same MAC-address! I have same here on my FreeNAS 8. Is there a bug with LAGG?

Greetings
boospy


----------



## mlager (Feb 9, 2012)

When interfaces are in a LAGG, I believe they get forced to have the same MAC address and I think this is normal behavior. I had to ditch the LAGG in order to use IPv6.


----------

